# Gros pb d'envoi de messages via IMAP free.fr et Apple Mail



## mistertitan (24 Mai 2006)

Je pense que ma config n'est pas bonne. je recois les messages mais je ne peux en envoyer, ca me repond tjrs:



> impossible d'envoyer un message par le serveur smtp.free.fr
> 
> Utilisez le menu local ci-dessous pour essayer un serveur d'envoi différent. Tous les messages passeront par ce serveur jusqu'à ce que Mail soit fermé ou que les réglages de réseau soient modifiés



pour info, je suis sous Apple Mail 2 sous tiger
et mon serveur d'envoi est réglé:

port 25
autentification par mot de passe
identifiant
password​


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

il serait TRES utile que tu donnes aussi tout simplement quel webmail IMAP tu utilises
( laposte?)


----------



## mistertitan (24 Mai 2006)

pardon, je ne l'ai pas remis dans le post en effet, cela dit, c'est dans le titre:

il sagit de free.fr

Alors, c'est grave docteur?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

donc 
imap.free.fr

ceci dit Mail et imap sont pas hypercopaingues


----------



## mistertitan (24 Mai 2006)

ca c'est le serveur de reception imap free. Mon probleme vient de l'envoi de messages donc le serveur smtp.free.fr


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2006)

question bete
 free est il ton FAI?
car si c'sest non , il faut metttre les reglages smtp du FAI
--
en passant  détail pas vu dès le premier poste
le reglage correct du smtp free n'est *PAS*
port 25
autentification par mot de passe
identifiant
password


mais
port 25 
SSL non coché
*authentification 
aucune*
dans options serveur smtp tu laisses nom et mot de passe en blanc


----------



## mistertitan (26 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> question bete
> free est il ton FAI?
> car si c'sest non , il faut metttre les reglages smtp du FAI
> --
> ...



OK, mon FAI n'est pas free mais alice. mais je veux que l'envoi se fasse via l'adresse free pour ce compte. c'est impératif. Donc comment faire?
sinon, en grl, j'utilise gmail


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2006)

ton FAI est Alice

Donc pour configurer Mail pour ton adresse chez free
tu mets pop.free.fr car tu recois  via free

et le smtp Alice  ( qui transporte ton courrier free)
qui je crois est
smtp.aliceadsl.fr

mais il peut aussi y avoir des reglages serveurs partiiculiers , voir ca dans l'aide Alice


Pour gmail c'est encore totalement different

dans l'aide gmail en ligne il y a une section entierement dédiée au reglage de Mail-pour gmail
Et elle est très claire et c'est  la premiere de la FAQ gmail acces pop!
t'as pas beaucoup cherché
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275&topic=1556


----------



## mistertitan (26 Mai 2006)

je crois que tu ne m'as pas compris.
mes smtp des autres FAI sont parfaitement réglés.
je souhaite envoyer de apple mail certains mails a partir du compte free.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2006)

j'ai parfaitement compris
mais ton FAI étant Alice c'est Alice le smtp de TOUS tes mails ( sauf certains comme gmail)
 free n'est ici que ton adresse de webmail 
et c'est un compte  comme un autre, et donc à regler sur Mail comme les autres


----------



## mistertitan (26 Mai 2006)

ce que tu essaie de me dire, de manière si peu claire, c'est que je ne peux pas envoyer de mail avec mon compte free via apple mail parce que je ne suis pas chez eux

je veux que sur le mail que j'envoie, apparaisse l'adresse mail free de l'expediteur (donc la mienne) et pas une autre. et je ne veux pas utiliser la fonction "répondre à"


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2006)

ce que j'essaye de te dire de manière diplomatique   mais apparement pas ASSEZ appuyée 
c'est que
*le reglage indiqué par toi au dessus ne marchera pas , il est mauvais

* tu PEUX envoyer tes mails  avec ton compte Free 
à condition de faire le BON reglage smtp

une fois ton reglage de compte effectué correctement

tu auras , comme pour tout message Mail 
l'option de choisir telle ou telle adresse d'origine ( tel ou tel compte)

(le choix apparait dans le champ "comptes" de l'interface ecriture  si tu en valides la présence dans tes preferences Mail bien sûr)


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Mai 2006)

en d'autres termes:
que ton adresse soit free.fr est indépendant du fait que ton FAI est Alice. C'est Alice qui transmet les informations via la ligne téléphonique. Parce que tu peux regarder tes mails free en passant par le site de Free, n'est-pas ?? Donc quand tu vas sur le site de Free, c'est Alice qui te permet d'y aller... pas Free. C'est Alice qui te eprmet de naviguer sur Internet, pas Free.
Ben pour tes mails, en gros c'est pareil... Free c'est la boite aux lettres installée dans Mail (bon en gros), Alice c'est le facteur.


----------



## Laurent_h (26 Mai 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> en d'autres termes:
> que ton adresse soit free.fr est indépendant du fait que ton FAI est Alice. C'est Alice qui transmet les informations via la ligne téléphonique. Parce que tu peux regarder tes mails free en passant par le site de Free, n'est-pas ?? Donc quand tu vas sur le site de Free, c'est Alice qui te permet d'y aller... pas Free. C'est Alice qui te eprmet de naviguer sur Internet, pas Free.
> Ben pour tes mails, en gros c'est pareil... Free c'est la boite aux lettres installée dans Mail (bon en gros), Alice c'est le facteur.



Si après tout ça, il y a encore des doutes


----------



## mistertitan (26 Mai 2006)

ok, alors pourkoi mes adresses yahoo gmail, hotmail fonctionnent indépendement de mon FAI?

Et donc le pb qui se pose maintenant, c'est que je ne sais pas koi mettre dans mes reglages.

Et puis, le smtp de free ne marche donc pas. Donc c mort pour faire ce que je veux. tous les mails que je vais envoyer du compte free sur apple mail seront envoyé via un smtp alice qui affichera mon adressee alice et non mon adresse free


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Mai 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ok, alors pourkoi mes adresses yahoo gmail, hotmail fonctionnent indépendement de mon FAI?
> 
> Et donc le pb qui se pose maintenant, c'est que je ne sais pas koi mettre dans mes reglages.


mais tu les consultes à partir de quoi  ?? des portails Internet Yahoo, Hotmail ou Google ou à partir d'un logiciel de messagerie (Mail, Entourage, Thunderbird...) ?
Si c'est la première réponse, c'est normal !! Tu consultes tes messages sur Internet, sans passer par un logicel.

Pour les réglagles, pascal t'a tout mis dans le post n° 8 (voir aussi peut-être dans le n°6)


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Mai 2006)

Reprenons:



			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, le smtp de free ne marche donc pas. Donc c mort pour faire ce que je veux. tous les mails que je vais envoyer du compte free sur apple mail seront envoyé via un smtp alice qui affichera mon adressee alice et non mon adresse free



quelle est l'adresse qui est installé dans Mail ? C'est @free.fr ??


----------



## da capo (26 Mai 2006)

C'est beau à voir, toute cette dépense d'énergie...

J'admire la retenue, le ton encore posé.

Dernier essai :
Pour envoyer un courrier électronique en utilisant le smtp de Free (smtp.free.fr) depuis un client de messagerie (Mail, Outlook etc.) il faut IMPERATIVEMENT que son FAI soit Free.
Point barre.

Si MisterTitan veut ABSOLUMENT envoyer un courrier avec le smtp de FREE, alors qu'il utilise le webmail de Free : http://imp.free.fr

Sinon : quel que soit le FAI, si Mister Titan utilise Alice pour envoyer un courrier avec une adresse d'origine @free.fr eh bien, le destinataire verra cette adresse et pas autre chose.
Dans cela se choisit avec une liste déroulante "Compte" juste en dessous de la zone de saisie Objet.


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau à voir, toute cette dépense d'énergie...
> 
> J'admire la retenue, le ton encore posé.
> 
> ...


ben perso je comprends pas pourquoi il veut absolument envoyer son courrier avec le smtp de Free ???


----------



## mistertitan (26 Mai 2006)

j'ai toujours utilisé Mail, donc toutes mes boites (9) fonctionnent a partir de Apple mail, et seule la boite alice utilise le smtp alice. 

Quand aux réglages, je l'ai fait esperant que vous aviez réellement compris ce que je veux faire. Mais ca plombe bien mon adresse d'envoi. Donc c pas bon.

Votre technique est parfaite pour recevoir plein d'adresses differentes mais envoyer toujours d'une seule et meme adresse.

Désolé de vous embéter avec ca mais vous n'avez pas l'air de lire à fond mes messages.

PS: Je pense que ces mails peuvent parraitre un peu enervés mais j'ai l'impression de me répeter a chaque post. Rassurez vous, je ne pas du tout agressif, en tout cas, ce n'est pas mon but

MAJ: l'envoi obligatoire de free me regarde et lorsque tu gere une mailling liste avec de nombreuses personnes et que tu souhaite avoir des retours, il vaut mieux ne pas mélanger les adresses mail. Donc mon souhait était d'envoyer via free, directement dans apple mail.



> Dernier essai :
> Pour envoyer un courrier électronique en utilisant le smtp de Free (smtp.free.fr) depuis un client de messagerie (Mail, Outlook etc.) il faut IMPERATIVEMENT que son FAI soit Free.
> Point barre.


Comme ca c'est clair. Ben c'est pas de bol alors


----------



## da capo (26 Mai 2006)

Lis le post au dessus. celui là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3819670&postcount=18

Réfléchis, documente-toi...

Fais quelque chose, quoi !

ou fais une lettre avec un timbre. Ca arrive aussi et tu pourras mettre l'adresse de ton choix au dos de l'enveloppe.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Quand aux réglages, je l'ai fait esperant que vous aviez réellement compris ce que je veux faire. Mais ca plombe bien mon adresse d'envoi. Donc c pas bon.
> 
> Votre technique est parfaite pour recevoir plein d'adresses differentes mais envoyer to


encore une fois tu PEUX choisir ton adresse d'envoi !
il suffit de creer un compte avec l'adresse free

ET de choisir dans la  liste de comptes qui s'affiche dans la fenetre message
*Apres avoir crée un "nouveau message"  

*ou cliquer réponse 
 et même si tu as recu ca sur laposte, caramail ou autres , tu peux CHANGER l'adresse expéditrice de la réponse  et choisir une autre adresse de tes comptes ( free par exemple)
je le fais tous les jours

Je viens de reverifier
Cette option est automatique ( en fait rien à regler dans preferences Mail)


----------



## Jack Dell (29 Mai 2006)

et surtout, ce qu'essayent de te dire nos collègues, c'est que personne ne verra ton adresse alice, c'est le facteur comme dis plus haut, pas l'expediteur.
pour envoyer du courrier, tu utilise toujours le smtp du FAI, ici Alice, mais c'est totalement transparent pour celui qui recevra tes mails
Ensuite si tu as 9 BAL, tu choisis parmis ces 9 celle dont tu veux qu'on voit l'origine et donc pouvoir y répondre. Personne ne verra que tu envois par Alice.
j'arrive un peu tard??:rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Mai 2006)

Je reviens, après re-lecture des messages de mistertitan (vi je lâche pas le morceau comme ça  ).

Je me demandais un truc : les 9 adresses que tu reçois sur Mail, elles arrivent toute dans la même boite (= même compte) ou tu as 9 comptes différents (= 9 "racines" différentes) ??

Je demande ça parce qu'un jour j'ai voulu créer un deuxième compte-adresse dans Thunderbird et j'ai mal fait le paramétrage (au lieu de créer une nouvelle "racine", j'ai tout foutu dans la même). Ce qui fait que je reçevais les messages provenant des 2 adresses dans la même boite (= sur le même compte). Et effectivement, tous les messages que je voulais envoyer, partaient avec la première adresse installée sur la boite... la deuxième adresse, je ne pouvais l'utiliser que pour reçevoir.

... je sais pas si je suis très claire... :mouais:


----------



## mistertitan (29 Mai 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ... je sais pas si je suis très claire... :mouais:



pas très. ;-)

 toujours est-il que j'avais des pb alice en plus, ce qui ne m'arrangeait pas du tout.  J'ai donc réglé mon ordi en serveur smtp grace à postfix, et la, ca marche du tonerre. (mais certains FAI considèrent mes mails kom spam) 

Mais maintenant, j'ai reussi a reconfigurer alice et son smtp.
Et la, ca marche très bien, merci les gars.

sur mon compte free, c'est alice qui envoie mais c free l'expediteur. Donc tout est OK.


----------

